# Boxing Week



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope I'm not violating anything by posting this but found the flyer online:

http://www.bigalscanada.com/boxingweek/index.html


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I had to check the date to make sure it wasn't last years flyer. I feel like its starting to get old...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

eatmysox said:


> I had to check the date to make sure it wasn't last years flyer. I feel like its starting to get old...


They probably just changed the dates, LOL...


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Wanna get some salt but I am not dealing with the rebates which they don't honor or deduct at point of sale. I think it's a load of bs ...

Hate dealing with mail in rebates.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

Ill be doing the same mikey... id rather deal with some of the 
lfs that had it on sale for same price .. waiting 6 -8 months 
doesnt do anything for me ...thats just me ...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

If you are looking for D-D H2O, then SUM has them on sale NOW at $73 each bucket.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

Gotta love the "Starting from" prices. It's not like the flyer doesn't have space to list it. They just don't want to.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow they actually stepped up and are offering 50% off canister filters. It says off all. So people picking up some power house filters will be happy! 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> Wanna get some salt but I am not dealing with the rebates which they don't honor or deduct at point of sale. I think it's a load of bs ...
> 
> Hate dealing with mail in rebates.


You guys are funny. I guess I understand your point of view, but I don't mind filling out a form. A few minutes, an envelope and a stamp. I only did the IO rebate once, but it came back 2 months later and I deposited it. I also have a small USD account so I get the whole cheque.

And the rebate is US$ so... with our dollar right now, that's more like a $14 rebate!


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

I think the issue is quite a few people didn't get their rebate or had to work pretty hard to get it.

Many other LFS have offered the same salt at the already discounted price out the door.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The mail in rebate is almost a scam. No one has stamps anymore an I think one is over a dollar. Then you have to find a mailbox and then wait a month to get the rebate.companies know this and are counting on 80% of the people to just not go to the trouble. Know if BA'S wanted to impress me they would give me an instant rebate at the counter and mass mail them to the company and collect the rebate. I would take $10 cad rebate and let them have the $4 extra.

Like that famous man said. quote "ain't nobody got time for dat"


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*mail in*

All mail in rebates at costco are dealt in house no inconvenience
to customer.....sorry big als this one u guys suck on


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Moved to the General Marketplace section because it's the right thing to do. 
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Addicted said:


> I think the issue is quite a few people didn't get their rebate or had to work pretty hard to get it.
> 
> Many other LFS have offered the same salt at the already discounted price out the door.


nailed it on the head. My experience to get rebates is like pulling teeth. They purposely delay and make it hard so people give up or forget about the rebate.

They play the cat and mouse game .. consider yourself one of the fortunate ones TwobyTwo. I will never deal with a vendor who won't provide the discounted rebate at point of sale. They purchase in such bulk quantities and they have the relationship so why can't they discount at cash or receive the rebate when they order their stock ?!! Makes no sense to me whatsoever.

Its all about banking on having to pay out a small percentage of the rebate.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I would much prefer to go to Canada corals and buy my salt. It's affordable and I get to meet all the other reefers I know. Also the owners rock!!

Big Al's is a sponsor here but they care very little about what their customers think. If they did they would get rid of the rebate already and just make it cheaper


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Big Al's is a sponsor here but they care very little about what their customers think. If they did they would get rid of the rebate already and just make it cheaper


Agree 100% Plus the rebate is limited to one or 2 buckets isn't it? That's hardly stocking up for the year. I use a bucket a month or so (much prefer the boxes so I don't have to measure).


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> I would much prefer to go to Canada corals and buy my salt. It's affordable and I get to meet all the other reefers I know. Also the owners rock!!
> 
> Big Al's is a sponsor here but they care very little about what their customers think. If they did they would get rid of the rebate already and just make it cheaper


As a sponsor here what have they really done for us fellow reefers? Overpriced goods and don't really care what we think. I can go on but this isn't about bashing them specifically. Others are also guilty of it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes Mikey, but they are probably the worst for our hobby in my experience. Since this forum was sold to a 3rd party company they will sell sponsorship to anyone with cash, and BA's has quite a bit of that cash!!! 

Again, I would rather give my cash to Canada Corals. A company who you can actually talk to the owners and tell them what you think. The prices are really good to boot!!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

amen to that!

Need salt Dan !!!


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

Would you guys all prefer that there was no rebate even offered to you?

The purpose of a mail-in rebate is to offer the lower costs to people who want to take the time to do it. Richer folk (you salties ) won't bother too much as "its a hassle". The manufacturers can still offer the rebate to the people that care about the price enough to complete it.

I definitely agree its a hassle, that's the purpose of the rebate. More people are triggered to purchase "because it's a discount". Manufacturers can offer steeper discounts because less people claim them. 

Pretty sure its the manufacturers pushing the rebate not Big Al's...
As I can imagine these manufacturers desire information about their consumers (age, address and etc).

I don't see the hating on Big Al's as fair. But can agree to the if you don't like it, don't buy it


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

The rebate would be worth it if it's offered on each bucket/box not just one bucket.

"IF" I only used 1 bucket of salt a year then "maybe" its worth it. It still cost's a couple bucks to mail the rebate in.

I want the rebate on each bucket/box then I will be excited. I use at least 4 buckets a year probably closer to 6 so 10 bucks less 2 to process it and time over the cost of 4-6 buckets is just not worth the trouble. and I would rather have a lower rate flat price even if its a few extra dollars off.

It feels like false advertising even if it isn't because you have to read the fine print and last year the cashiers printed a separate inv for each bucket I purchased and they said you can mail each one separate so I did.

I only received one rebate and I didn't even bother to cash it. NOT BECAUSE IM RICH because im not at all it was just a pain in the but the whole process.

ok that's my rant sorry.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I never bother about the mail in rebate at BAs any more. If there are any other LFS offering about the same price I will go for it provided they do not restrict on number of buckets or boxes. If I have to buy from BA I just pay for the price and forget about the rebate. For years I tried the mail in rebate, it only worked once for less then ten bucks and it takes about three months to get it. I had spoken to BA many times but they cannot be bothered, simple, call it a scam, not worth my time. This issue has been discuss on these site over and over so many times but the problem remains the same and I am sure the people from BA are reading it.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Just remind you all last year, nafb had the salt on sales and each customer was allowed to buy 2 buckets to take home right away, and then they were allowed to buy many more buckets for pickup after new year! Just needed to pay up front.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

as above it happens every year ... it is what it is .. theres several places that offer the same without the rebate .. also have to remember most big als people don't use this forum or know about us on here .. they are happy to spend the 39.99 for salt ..its a deal to them ..

anyways ........we totally went off the rails on this post ....
lets not beat a dead horse if u choose to go to big als great if not I am sure there will be other sales ...

who else is having a sale anybody else care to share ...

Canada corals .....nafb ..........aquatic kingdom ....r20.....coral reef shop....


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

Reis said:


> Wow they actually stepped up and are offering 50% off canister filters. It says off all. So people picking up some power house filters will be happy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


if you look closely, it says up to  50 % off all power filters


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I am surprised that Boxing Day is in 5 days and I have yet to see or hear of any other places posting their boxing day sales. I'm sure the above mentioned places are viewing this thread and not a peep has been made.

I for one have went out of my way to support most of these businesses and I would think they would have some sort of customer appreciation deals. Not that they won't but they sure are waiting till the last possible day.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Nafb told me he would be having salt on sale but not like last year due to the poor Canadian dollar. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

should of jumped on the petsmart deal a few weeks ago ... I have a feeling like matt said above that the American dollar is gonna screw us ......


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

blunthead said:


> if you look closely, it says up to  50 % off all power filters


And that's AFTER mail-in-rebate.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

R20 Ryan will be having a pre xmas sale and xmas sale for corals and fish. What he told me was 20 to 25percent discount but please check with him. He is close Mon and Tue, so we will know on Wed.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Not a sale on salt, but I did receive this* PRE* Boxing day sale email from Reef Boutique, Toronto recently...

________________________________________________________

_Santa has arrived early this Christmas with our annual holiday sale! We're skipping boxing day so that we can give you our best discounts when it really matters - before the rush!
25% off All Fish
50% off All Coral
10% off All Product (excluding electronics)

Stop by anytime between now and the 24th to pick up a new coral, fish, or stock up on products. It's the perfect time to have your aquarium looking great, and we are here to help with these amazing sales.

Happy holiday and see you soon,

Colin
Owner, Reef Boutique_


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

In my opinion the best Boxing Day Sale is online at J&L Aquatics in BC. I buy almost all of my supplies for the year from these guys on the 26th and 27th.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/images/social/boxingcoming.html

FREE SHIPPING ON DOMESTIC (WITHIN CANADA) DRY GOOD ORDERS OVER $100.00!* with some restrictions.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/free-shipping
--
Paul


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I totally agree jlaquatics has the best online prices.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

+1 on JL Aquatics Boxing Day. Last year they had Vertex gear somewhere in the neighborhood of 40% off.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Probably the best value on salt this year In my opinion.... funny enough, was at Big Als on Black Friday on BAGS. 50gal bags of IO were $10 and RC was $13. No mail in rebate, and I have old buckets I could throw the salt in. This is what they should be doing for boxing day if they want to satisfy those that a dont want to deal with rebates. Offer both the bags and the buckets on sale

Dry goods items I'm looking for will probably be: Dual GFO/Carbon reactor, some Hanna checkers (Alk and Phosphate), Activated Carbon, and would love a Waveline DC Apex-ready controller. Maybe some additives (Fuel, Ions, etc...)

Livestock... anything cool and affordable  Would like a clam...

Is anyone interested in a carpool to some of the Mississauga stores on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I do believe March told me a few weeks ago that he was stocking up on salt for boxing day. Might be worth checking in with Fragbox.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

March sells salt! That is interesting. I wonder where his customers can park.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

WHO has the best offer for Salt Sale??


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*salt*

everyones staying quiet about posting there boxing day sales ... so far in the running is sum sales been ongoing this week and thru out ...
reef boutique ...
big reef depot ............
big als has posted a flyer ...
big als has some beuty flame hawks guys .. my favorite , if I could add another id deff be getting one ....

anyone else up to bat.... trying to plan our boxing day travels and would be nice to know ...

salt is my number one priority ... next would be some carbon ...bulbs as well ...

step it up boyz and galz .... boxing day is a coming

merry Christmas 
to everyone


----------

